# Overwhelmed



## Dialer (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t want to spend my last days in a nursing home, but can’t take my own life, or I go to ****, confused in Douglasville


----------



## oops1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Praying you’ll find some answers.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 7, 2019)

The same thought was on my mind heavily during the years I took care of my dad post-stroke and during the time he was in assisted care, then nursing home, then hospice.
It seems that we are all bound to go through it.
I've often thought about a long final walk into the wilderness, but I'm afraid by the time one is ready for that, they won't be able to make it...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dialer said:


> I don’t want to spend my last days in a nursing home, but can’t take my own life, or I go to ****, confused in Douglasville


I hear you,,,,I'm the same,,,,prayers for you,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 7, 2019)

You've got a good job,,,,family,,,,get out fishing in God's country,,,,


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I pray for the Peace of God that surpasses all understanding.
I pray for the Grace of God to cover you and I pray that the Holy Spirit sends someone to keep you taken care of in the name of Jesus.
I pray that you never be lonely, in the name of Jesus


----------



## Dialer (Aug 8, 2019)

Just don’t understand why God would allow my Father to suffer all that time in a very undesirable nursing home. He was a devoted Christian, Deacon at several Churches, and made sure his Children were all saved and feared a God before his health failed and God let him suffer for years after giving his entire life to Jesus....Don’t seem right...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Did you have any input into the decision?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 8, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Just don’t understand why God would allow my Father to suffer all that time in a very undesirable nursing home. He was a devoted Christian, Deacon at several Churches, and made sure his Children were all saved and feared a God before his health failed and God let him suffer for years after giving his entire life to Jesus....Don’t seem right...



Your post sounds like words right out of my mouth around May of 2018 when my dad was going through hospice...
I never figured it out.
But to find my silver lining, I have to look past the clouds...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Just don’t understand why God would allow my Father to suffer all that time in a very undesirable nursing home. He was a devoted Christian, Deacon at several Churches, and made sure his Children were all saved and feared a God before his health failed and God let him suffer for years after giving his entire life to Jesus....Don’t seem right...


The same could be said for many people,,,,there's no answer,,,,


----------



## Dialer (Aug 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you have any input into the decision?


 No Sir, I did not. He suffered from Alzheimer’s and dimensia and was out of control... Sheriff being called 2-3 times a week because he kept striking my Mother and Brother with his cane, and trying to leave late at night....we had no choice


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dialer said:


> No Sir, I did not. He suffered from Alzheimer’s and dimensia and was out of control... Sheriff being called 2-3 times a week because he kept striking my Mother and Brother with his cane, and trying to leave late at night....we had no choice


Sorry to hear,,,,lost my Dad to ALS,,,,retired Airline Capt,,,,mandatory age 60 retirement,before they changed it,,,,dead at 70,,,,


----------



## Dialer (Aug 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry to hear,,,,lost my Dad to ALS,,,,retired Airline Capt,,,,mandatory age 60 retirement,before they changed it,,,,dead at 70,,,,


My condolences Sir...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

I've been saved 4 times,,,,gonna still go to the Hot place probably,I'm not going out that way,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dialer said:


> My condolences Sir...


Thanks,,,.my mom was gone two years later,,,,


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 8, 2019)

There is an old song with a chorus that goes:

Farther along we'll know more about it.
Farther along we'll understand why.
Cheer up my brother, live in the sunshine.
We'll understand it all by and by.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2019)

Prayers for you brother. My parents spent their last few years in a nursing home.


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 17, 2019)

god doesn't say we are not going to have trouble here on earth but he promises to be with us through them if we will trust in his sonand he has already overcome death and we can too if we will trust in him. we all have to run our race and some more difficult than others but God says the troubles of this life are not even worth mentioning to what we will experience in heaven to all those who love and trust him. I pray youll come to know the love and peace he has for you


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

I am going to post this true story about a friend of mines wife. 

She was diagnosed with cancer and decided to take the radiation and chemo, after one doctor visit she was in the rest room sick from the treatment. She put her hands in her hair and it was just talking out in clumps. She started crying and kept saying over and over "why me Lord, why me". She did this for several minutes and said she heard God reply back "why not you, are you any better than me, I gave my son for you". That was a turning point for her. 

My mom, a preachers wife, also has Alzheimer's. I remember when we left the doctor's office after her diagnosis, we were (me, my wife and my dad) sitting in the car. My mom started smiling and said "I don't know what God has in store for me but it's been worth every mile". 

We aren't as christians promised a healthy, wealthy life with no bumps in the road. But we are promised a better life after we are gone from this world!! 

I am sorry for what you are going through, but God is in control and he can see what we can't. Lean on him and let him guide you through this and when it's over you will understand.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 28, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Just don’t understand why God would allow my Father to suffer all that time in a very undesirable nursing home. He was a devoted Christian, Deacon at several Churches, and made sure his Children were all saved and feared a God before his health failed and God let him suffer for years after giving his entire life to Jesus....Don’t seem right...


Even in the state he was in and the place he was at. If you asked him about God and Jesus did he know what you were talking about?


----------



## Dialer (Aug 28, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Even in the state he was in and the place he was at. If you asked him about God and Jesus did he know what you were talking about?


No....he was very disoriented and mostly said nothing...


----------

